# Some flowering succulents



## Hamlet (May 8, 2017)

Not much happening on my windowsill in terms of orchids, so I thought I'd post some non-orchid flowers. I have a small collection of succulents and cacti, and some are in flower. Not as spectacular as orchids, but still nice.

Sedum suaveolens

















Rebutia pygmae






Mammillaria giselae











Echeveria purpurosum











Astrophytum asterias, plant:






Astrophytum asterias, flower:






Thanks for looking!


----------



## Wendy (May 8, 2017)

These are wonderful! Would you share some of your culture with us?


----------



## Hamlet (May 8, 2017)

Wendy said:


> These are wonderful! Would you share some of your culture with us?



Thanks! I've only had these for about two years, so I'm not an expert. When temperatures are above 10C at night, I grow these outdoors, that's from April/May to October where I live. They are exposed to full sun and watered about every three weeks during these months. In the winter, I grow them under a basement window (with good light and direct sun, though) at about 10C. Watering in the winter is only a tiny amount once a month for leaved succulents, and even less for cacti, maybe once every 6 - 8 weeks (or less when I forget). I use special fertilizer for cacti with every watering in the summer months, none in winter. I also have some winter-hardy cacti that I leave outdoors all year, they don't get any water during the winter months until temperatures rise in the spring.


----------



## troy (May 8, 2017)

I like them!!


----------



## Don I (May 8, 2017)

I love them all.
Don


----------



## SlipperFan (May 8, 2017)

Cactus flowers are amazing - I'd have to have a second greenhouse if I wanted to grow them again. Thanks for sharing - they are all lovely.


----------



## Wendy (May 9, 2017)

Thank you so much for the culture info. Our local nursery carries quite a few of these so maybe I'll be brave a try a couple.


----------



## abax (May 10, 2017)

Cacti blooms are always amazing and beautiful...and often
so unexpected. I used to have a large cacti collection, but
got very tired of pulling thorns out of my hands when
repotting.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 11, 2017)

Wonderful photos!!!
Second plant with orange flowers really catch my eyes and the last one is nice! 
The second one from the bottom is creepy! looks like a bunch of mealy bugs congregated together. lol


----------



## Stone (May 12, 2017)

abax said:


> pulling thorns



Spines! 

Nice healthy plants Hamlet!


----------



## cnycharles (May 16, 2017)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanmark (May 16, 2017)

These are really wonderful! I used to grow many succulents and cacti. They are my second favorite type of plants right after orchids.


----------

